# Substrate Fillers?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've never personally used kitty litter, but if you run a search I'm sure you'll pull up all kinds of info about it. Some ppl love it. I do know you have to be careful what kind you buy, to make sure there are no harmful additives.

If you haven't checked out Mineralized Soil, I highly recommend you read through that thread currently going here in this same forum before you make your final decision. I've seen some absolutely amazing tanks that were set up using this method, and it requires very little dosing afterwards.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

I was reading that but it seams to take a long time for the wash/dry cycle and seems like it could be messy.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

From my own experience with dry kitty litter, I can't imagine using that dusty, messy stuff in a fish tank, personally- the truth is, there's going to be positives and negatives with every single substrate. Most of them work well, it's just a matter of what "benefits" you want versus the "negative" aspects of each.


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

I just set up a tank and am using Schultz Aquatic pond soil to fill up space. It only cost $7 for a bag at Lowes. 

I haven't used it long term yet so I cant tell you for sure how good it is but I think it will be fine as a filler. 

You can see a picture of what it looks like in my 75g thread (post #39, 2nd pic)


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

MikeP_123 said:


> I was reading that but it seams to take a long time for the wash/dry cycle and seems like it could be messy.


if you keep up with it.. it doesn't take a long time. maybe 2 weeks tops. I am lazy so it took me longer.



I have read where having a substrate heater helps keep the substrate cleaner.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

schultz soil is on sale $5 a bag at home depot


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks octopus44, I read you thread when you were building that stand and had been meaning to check up on it. I'm doing a similar slope but with some pvp tunnels, I cant wait to post some pics of it. maybe ill start a journal like you :hihi:


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

You should start a journal!

I would love to see how you are going to build your slope.


----------



## MikeP_123 (Aug 31, 2008)

alright uploading pics asap


----------

